# Reformedblogs.com



## Pilgrim (May 14, 2007)

Anyone familiar with this? Thoughts?


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

Chris - first I've heard of it. Interesting.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 14, 2007)

I think re-branding a blogger site to solideogloria.com is better. 

Seriously, the backend to do this is pretty big. Probably has a monetization model to support it but it could end up going belly up along with all your posts.

The reason I'm able to rebrand blogger sites is that all I do is provide a CNAME entry so that your Blogger sites can be http://name.solideogloria.com. It uses virtually no resources so I can re-brand a ton of blogs while you guys enjoy the benefits of all the resources that Google has that it pours into functionality and the backend.

Besides - reformedblogs is not one of the 5 solas of the reformation...


----------



## Pilgrim (May 14, 2007)

joshua said:


> It's obviously not monitored very well, either. On top of the "Recently Update Blogs" list is "livesex webcam"



Yeah, I noticed that.


----------

